# A "little" something ;)



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

All 3.5 weeks of it.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my soooooo cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There's that little darling Angel!! Such a gorgeous baby girl. :love5:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I don't often post pics here anymore but she's too cute not to  thread creepers enjoy! ha ha ha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank goodness I get behind the scene pics.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohh that face is adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did I miss that you're getting a baby, Kitty?!?! Thanks for sharing, she's stunning. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank goodness I get behind the scene pics.


Ha! you know it Mama! 
:love2:



pupluv168 said:


> How did I miss that you're getting a baby, Kitty?!?! Thanks for sharing, she's stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aww Ashley I didn't make it public, thanks! I'm a bit biased, shes from a good friend :love1: I'm glad you enjoyed her pictures! I get super excited everytime I get new ones in my e-mail..


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooooooooh, so sweet, and 1 ear upright already! 

Is that light reflection - where she's lightest fawn on one side and rich golden on the other?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Ooooooooh, so sweet, and 1 ear upright already!
> 
> Is that light reflection - where she's lightest fawn on one side and rich golden on the other?


I know! I noticed her little ears up in a few pics and I thought to myself early little lass.. ha ha
She's set to be a red sable Dee, so perhaps similar to one of yours based on your siggy.

She'll likely keep her dark mask and gain a foxy red sable color for the rest of her coat, hopefully like her daddy!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Awwww still so tiny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Adorable you lucky thing,all these new puppies to see grow up WOOOP WOOOP


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very beautiful, reminds me of Leo as a pup! Her color will be gorgeous. I hope she keeps her mask too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw her in your siggy and wondered if she was going to be your new baby. Congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Such a sweet little trinket!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, little Trinket is gorgeous !!! i love her :love5:

( and i've been meaning to tell you i love your new siggy )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kitty how dare you keep this secret from us! 

Too darn cute! Now we expect regular updates and photos! Oh and I want scratch and sniff photos please! I need to smell the puppy breath


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A darling little baby doll!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Look at her little tongue sticking out!!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

awww how adoreable


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank's everyone she's a doll


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This must be Trinket! I noticed her in your siggy. What a precious baby doll!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooohhh! She is way too precious! Thanks for sharing her picture!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Kitty! It is funny I noticed that I loved your new siggy but I did not notice there was a new puppy in it. I think I was staring at how cute Bijou and Mimi looked in their Easter costumes.


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw She's so cute! I'm a HUGE fan of Mimi & Bijou, and it looks like Trinket will fit in perfectly!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She's beautiful. I was looking for one with colouring like hers when I found Willow but never found one.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Congratulations!! she is truly adorable


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

gorgeous baby :love7:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooh she's like a little toasted muffin... I want to kiss her all over!!! <3


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is so tiny and adorable.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the name Trinket....how did you ever come up the name AND keep her a secret????


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not sure I just saw her and decided her name was Trinket.
I didn't really keep it a secret once I bought her I put her in my siggy. 
She is extremely adorable!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

She is so absolutely perfect.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

More pics of da baby, Mama.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I didn't really keep it a secret once I bought her I put her in my siggy.


and it was EXTREMELY difficult to keep this secret while I worked on her siggy......:daisy: she is so adorable.....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a precious baby, I am leaning towards getting a long hair one, down the road.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks T I'll get some new ones soon.
And thanks Jan for keeping it under wraps 
And yes I love long coats! I've owned both types and I just personally prefer the temperaments and less shedding of the long coats! there's a really noticeble difference in my opinion


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Thanks T I'll get some new ones soon.
> And thanks Jan for keeping it under wraps
> And yes I love long coats! I've owned both types and I just personally prefer the temperaments and less shedding of the long coats! there's a really noticeble difference in my opinion


Kitty, would you mind talking about differences you've noticed between SC and LC Chis? While I am holding off on a girl for a while, I'm still planning for my eventual girl and I would love to hear any differences you (or anyone else) has noticed between the two. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll PM you Ashley!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I'll PM you Ashley!


Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Baby!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I,can't wait to,see,more pics of her when she comes home!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha! me too! dying for new ones.. just a few more weeks


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

beautiful baby!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is such a lil love muffin! Had to come back for another look! The pics you sent me last night are ADORABLE!!! I enjoyed our 2 hour phone call! We both love to talk! Our phone calls are always a blast. :daisy: xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha! Just checked. It was 3 hours!! hehehe

Oh, and the pic of B on the beach! He's SO SO SO cute!!! I adore that little baby!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Haha! Just checked. It was 3 hours!! hehehe
> 
> Oh, and the pic of B on the beach! He's SO SO SO cute!!! I adore that little baby!!!


We have LOTS to talk about  ha ha

I'm glad you got them! I'm sending over a pile more in a few mins!


----------

